# Photo of the Day, October, 2020



## Clix Pix

In spite of the title, this doesn't mean that anyone has to shoot and post a brand-new photo each and every day.....  Taking the more relaxed approach of "hey, you have  a nice photo that you shot at some point that you want to share now?"  works quite nicely here.  No rules, an image shot with any device works just fine, no deep-level critiques (unless someone specifically requests that and asks for help with a given image), but of course if someone cruising by the thread sees an image which captures their attention, prompting them to hit the "like" button and/or to offer a post commenting on the image that certainly wouldn't go amiss....

Maybe if there is a lot of enthusiasm for this over time, it can be a regular feature of the forum.   For right now, let's just move through the rest of October, and then there'll be November, and,,,,,well.....

I'll start, but anyone who wants to do so, join in!
Shot this a couple of days ago. Yeah, I think I've already told you guys that I love my abstracts!):


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> In spite of the title, this doesn't mean that anyone has to shoot and post a brand-new photo each and every day.....  Taking the more relaxed approach of "hey, you have  a nice photo that you shot at some point that you want to share now?"  works quite nicely here.  No rules, an image shot with any device works just fine, no deep-level critiques (unless someone specifically requests that and asks for help with a given image), but of course if someone cruising by the thread sees an image which captures their attention, prompting them to hit the "like" button and/or to offer a post commenting on the image that certainly wouldn't go amiss....
> 
> Maybe if there is a lot of enthusiasm for this over time, it can be a regular feature of the forum.   For right now, let's just move through the rest of October, and then there'll be November, and,,,,,well.....
> 
> I'll start, but anyone who wants to do so, join in!
> Shot this a couple of days ago. Yeah, I think I've already told you guys that I love my abstracts!):
> 
> View attachment 790



Okay got it, excellent idea and would be glad to see it take off. Interesting abstract BTW, almost looks like freshly hammered copper, just my interpretation.

This a trail leading into the sunset at Lands End park in San Francisco, there was enough moisture in the air coming off the ocean to illuminate the suns rays. I also used a shutter speed (if I recall right) of at least 18 and partially obscured the sun to get the flare effect.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Well you guys are doing better than me! I really could have just hit delete after this mornings flat light outing!


----------



## Eric

Went out to the lake this morning to get a sunrise. This is HDR (3 shots) at around f18 to f20, somewhere in there.


----------



## Alli

Nothing fancy, but it’s always pretty on my deck.


----------



## Clix Pix

Hey, you guys have been busy!!!  Eric, I love those sunstars!  It's fun to work with the sun just right and take advantage of the resulting flare.

Alli, your deck looks like a fun place to hang out!! 

My abstract image actually is the highly-reflective silver art paper that I was using as a backdrop for a couple of shots that day, and when I removed the subject, I noticed how the light was playing on the backdrop itself so sat back down at the table, picked up the camera again and did some more shooting....   The colors are from the immediate surroundings plus the chandelier above and you can actually see the chandelier reflected in there, too.

Oops, almost forgot to add an image for today!  Haven't done any shooting today yet, this is from earlier in the week, and yep, there's that shiny backdrop again!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Hey, you guys have been busy!!!  Eric, I love those sunstars!  It's fun to work with the sun just right and take advantage of the resulting flare.
> 
> Alli, your deck looks like a fun place to hang out!!
> 
> My abstract image actually is the highly-reflective silver art paper that I was using as a backdrop for a couple of shots that day, and when I removed the subject, I noticed how the light was playing on the backdrop itself so sat back down at the table, picked up the camera again and did some more shooting....   The colors are from the immediate surroundings plus the chandelier above and you can actually see the chandelier reflected in there, too.
> 
> Oops, almost forgot to add an image for today!  Haven't done any shooting today yet, this is from earlier in the week, and yep, there's that shiny backdrop again!
> 
> View attachment 798



Great. Now I’m going to be humming the old Slinky jingle for the rest of the evening. Sucks being old enough to still remember when commercials had catchy jingles and still having them run around in your head.


----------



## Clix Pix

Slinkies make wonderful photographic subjects.....


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Great. Now I’m going to be humming the old Slinky jingle for the rest of the evening. Sucks being old enough to still remember when commercials had catchy jingles and still having them run around in your head.




I can still hear the voice of the Italian-American woman yelling "Anthony... Anthony!"  in that Prince Spaghetti ad that was set in the north of Boston like 50 years ago.    

So yeah, add music to a commercial and the earworm never really goes away....  just the mention of the Slinky one fetches it up.   They kept making different commercials for Slinky but they hung onto that theme song...


----------



## Clix Pix

There are some TV commercial jingles I still remember, too , but for some reason the Slinky one was not among them.......until I just now watched a commercial from the 70's and immediately did recognize the jingle!  Now I'll have that darned thing going round and round in my head.....


----------



## Clix Pix

.....And speaking of Slinkies, here's today's offering, another photo featuring one of my favorite subjects!!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> .....And speaking of Slinkies, here's today's offering, another photo featuring one of my favorite subjects!!
> 
> View attachment 813



Wow, very cool. The lighting on that is well done.


----------



## Eric

No keepers from today's shoot, unfortunately, but I'll share this previous photo. This is a long exposure of San Francisco at night from earlier this year.


----------



## Clix Pix

ericgtr12 said:


> Wow, very cool. The lighting on that is well done.



Thank you!   The setup was still using the same silver backdrop, but I moved the Slinky around to a different angle and then used  two small LED flashlights strategically aimed at it.   Sometimes one doesn't want a whole lot of light bathing the subject, but rather just a bit for emphasis here-and-there.  When I got the image into the computer, I took a look and said, "ah, this one has got to be converted to B&W!"


----------



## Clix Pix

ericgtr12 said:


> No keepers from today's shoot, unfortunately, but I'll share this previous photo. This is a long exposure of San Francisco at night from earlier this year.
> 
> View attachment 814




I love the colors in this and the patterns and shapes!  SF at night is spectacular!  Wonderful image!


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday I was experimenting, since I'd gotten a new backdrop which I expect will get a fair amount of use this winter, and I wanted to at least get an idea of what to expect with it.....  The subject is a metal ornament kind of decorative doohickey that I have in the living room (and, yes, I should've taken the time to wash the dust off this thing before photographing it!).....


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Yesterday I was experimenting, since I'd gotten a new backdrop which I expect will get a fair amount of use this winter, and I wanted to at least get an idea of what to expect with it.....  The subject is a metal ornament kind of decorative doohickey that I have in the living room (and, yes, I should've taken the time to wash the dust off this thing before photographing it!).....
> 
> View attachment 835




How lovely....    

You remind me that once again I need to re-do the linings in the bottom of a vintage printers tray that I use as part of the decor in my living room.

Every few years I take some colorful fabric print with fairly large repeating motifs and cut the yardage up into little pieces that just fit inside the various rectangles and squares of the tray, then set it back up on one of those racks made to display large flat items at an angle.

The usual aim is to replicate the look of a length of the fabric itself within the tray's expanse, or to capture each of the motifs across a few of the tray segments and fill in the rest with some neutral blender fabrics. 

So to get that effect I end up trashing about a yard and a half of the main print fabric to get the right cuts to fit in the tray compartments.  At least now I don't have a couple old cats distributing scraps around the house while I curse each misjudged whack off the yardage I have to work with.

Of course it catches dust in the course of a year or so,  not least because I have forced air heating in winter.   There's no way to clean the arrangement really, so it's a biennial (or so...) re-do forever coming up.  Last year I threw a piece of muslin over the thing and took it upstairs to sit in the spare room, just to dodge having to rework it.  I promised I'd do better the next year. Time to pick a fabric!


----------



## Clix Pix

Isn't it frustrating how quickly dust accumulates on things?!!!!  Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## Althea

Apple fanboy said:


> Well you guys are doing better than me! I really could have just hit delete after this mornings flat light outing!View attachment 792



Sometimes when it's a flat day, I opt for black and white and look for shapes.  It's amazing how different this pic would look with full sun.  The yellow ferns tend to glow.


----------



## Althea

Clix Pix said:


> Yesterday I was experimenting, since I'd gotten a new backdrop which I expect will get a fair amount of use this winter, and I wanted to at least get an idea of what to expect with it.....  The subject is a metal ornament kind of decorative doohickey that I have in the living room (and, yes, I should've taken the time to wash the dust off this thing before photographing it!).....
> 
> View attachment 835



Very cool.  Is this shot w/macro?  I was weeding one morning, and found these two going at it.  I had enough time to go into the house, get my camera, get on my hands and knees, and try to get this into focus.  In macro mode, you focus by moving in/out.  You have to hold your breath!


----------



## Edd

Took this on a recent vacation in Islesboro, Maine.
Edit: this looks good on Tapatalk but blurry on Safari. Dang it.


----------



## guciAware

I would like to know what kind of forum is this? phpbb? Guci


----------



## Clix Pix

Althea said:


> Very cool.  Is this shot w/macro?  I was weeding one morning, and found these two going at it.  I had enough time to go into the house, get my camera, get on my hands and knees, and try to get this into focus.  In macro mode, you focus by moving in/out.  You have to hold your breath!
> 
> View attachment 836




Oooh, quick, cover the children's eyes!   LOL!  

The shot I did of the girl at the piano was actually shot with my 85mm f/1.8 lens rather than my beloved 90mm macro lens, as I wanted to give the 85mm some love and because I was experimenting with different effects, and wanted the faster lens for some of those.    I'd consider my image more of a "tabletop" type rather than actual macro.  Actually, the scene was set up on my dresser in the master bedroom, which is near a large window which in the afternoons gets wonderful light....  

Yours is more macro, absolutely, or close-up.  Oh, yes, I'm definitely familiar with the old moving in-and-out to acquire focus and then holding one's breath when pressing the shutter release!  I sometimes shoot macro in autofocus, other times in manual focus, depending upon what the subject is and my intended goal for the final results.


----------



## Alli

guciAware said:


> I would like to know what kind of forum is this? phpbb? Guci



General chatter with sub forums for whatever interests you. You are currently viewing photography.


----------



## Clix Pix

guciAware said:


> I would like to know what kind of forum is this? phpbb? Guci



Actually, the software platform used for this forum is Xenforo, a very robust and versatile program meant for discussion forums.  It has pretty much replaced the formerly popular vBulletin, which at one time had been the "gold standard" for web-based discussion forums but which eventually fell behind in useful features and such.  While some webmasters are still using vBulletin, most have switched to Xenforo or other programs.  Xenforo, like vBulletin, is not free.

As mentioned in Alli's post above, this is the photography subforum, where the focus is indeed on photography: sharing images, talking about photography, etc.,  This particular thread is mainly meant for sharing photos that one has shot, without any specific subject category.


----------



## Clix Pix

One of the shots I got this afternoon:


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> One of the shots I got this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 839



Lovely!!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Mark

@ base of Niseko Annupuri mountains (Hokkaido)
_(the name of the area/mountain niseko annupuri is not japanese. its indigenous Ainu language meaning "a mountain with a river beneath a cliff")_


----------



## fooferdoggie

finally got a good sunset pic. it was on the bike path so not the best background.


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> finally got a good sunset pic. it was on the bike path so not the best background.
> View attachment 849



Nice! What part of Oregon are you in again?


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> Nice! What part of Oregon are you in again?



portland this is on the Springwater corridor bike path.


----------



## Eric

fooferdoggie said:


> portland this is on the Springwater corridor bike path.



Ahh, from NE then? I spent a lot of years there, mostly in Beaverton and Forest Grove but lived on 60th and Burnside for quite a while as well.


----------



## fooferdoggie

ericgtr12 said:


> Ahh, from NE then? I spent a lot of years there, mostly in Beaverton and Forest Grove but lived on 60th and Burnside for quite a while as well.



se right by Powell butte.


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Busy day today and even though I did get outdoors with the camera for a little while, didn't come home with any results that I felt were worth sharing, so instead am delving back into something I shot a while back:


----------



## Edd




----------



## Eric

This is a long exposure of HWY 280 going into SF during rush hour, a bit of planning and setup went into this one.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alfred on a foggy morning here in the the DC area:


----------



## Edd

Quebec City on a ski trip in 2019. Temp was about 0 deg F.


----------



## DT

Edd70 said:


> Quebec City on a ski trip in 2019. Temp was about 0 deg F.




Fantastic.  Looks just like old Montreal at a Christmas trip we took year before last.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Alfred on a foggy morning here in the the DC area:
> 
> View attachment 857



He looks like he’s bundled up in a fur coat.


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> He looks like he’s bundled up in a fur coat.



LOL!   Yes, he was all hunched up, hunkering down rather than standing tall with his neck stretched out to its extremely long length!   I've been watching and photographing him all summer and fall and he is definitely getting his wintertime plumage now, the longer, thicker feathers and such.  From what I've been able to tell he is an immature GBH, so doesn't yet have all the characteristics we see in the adult GBH.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Fantastic.  Looks just like old Montreal at a Christmas trip we took year before last.



We were going to go up again last March but saw the writing on the wall with the border. Canada closed it about 4 days before our planned departure.

Quebec is really quite something. I wish I had more time/$ to explore it further. Haven’t been during the warm months. I do not like driving the highways in Montreal.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Colour or B&W? Sometimes its hard to decide!


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Colour or B&W? Sometimes its hard to decide!View attachment 873



Black and white. Any time you have all that silver bark it needs to be black and white.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> Black and white. Any time you have all that silver bark it needs to be black and white.



Agreed mostly! That was my first choice and will be tomorrows photo!


----------



## Clix Pix

My brand-new 2021 Honda Civic Sport Hatchback..... Wow, she's smarter than I am!  Right now I'm still in the process of learning all the ins-and outs of her various features and functions.   Challenging, but also fun, of course!


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> My brand-new 2021 Honda Civic Sport Hatchback..... Wow, she's smarter than I am!  Right now I'm still in the process of learning all the ins-and outs of her various features and functions.   Challenging, but also fun, of course!
> 
> View attachment 876



Wow congratulations, very nice! They've gotten so smart, haven't they?


----------



## Clix Pix

There have been a LOT of changes in vehicles since I bought my Acura RSX back in 2005..... So this is definitely a period of adjustment for me, with a lot of new things to learn about and to adjust to the idea of not having to put a key into the ignition, not having to unscrew a fuel cap, watching a live video as I am backing up.....  Many things which I've always been accustomed to doing manually are now done automatically, and that feels weird to me, too.   I'm loving this even as I'm figuring things out!  I am someone fairly comfortable with technology and am certainly reasonably tech-savvy when it comes to computers and camera gear....but somehow it feels different when it involves getting into a vehicle and driving somewhere!    I can't help but wonder about people who are not as tech-savvy, how they adjust to all of this....    Then again, most people do not go fifteen years before buying a new vehicle, so some things would have been happening all the way down the line, incrementally, rather than it all being a big surprise to the consumer at one fell swoop.


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> There have been a LOT of changes in vehicles since I bought my Acura RSX back in 2006..... So this is definitely a period of adjustment for me, with a lot of new things to learn about and to adjust to the idea of not having to put a key into the ignition, not having to unscrew a fuel cap, watching a live video as I am backing up.....  Many things which I've always been accustomed to doing manually are now done automatically, and that feels weird to me, too.   I'm loving this even as I'm figuring things out!  I am someone fairly comfortable with technology and am certainly reasonably tech-savvy when it comes to computers and camera gear....but somehow it feels different when it involves getting into a vehicle and driving somewhere!    I can't help but wonder about people who are not as tech-savvy, how they adjust to all of this....    Then again, most people do not go fifteen years before buying a new vehicle, so some things would have been happening all the way down the line, incrementally, rather than it all being a big surprise to the consumer at one fell swoop.



Does it come with adaptive cruise control and automatic lane detection? My son got a new one a year or two ago and it sounded like all of that was standard. I know that was one of the biggest things for me to adjust to in my new car because it was so new but I love it, it practically drives itself and when the speed drops below 37 MPH the traffic jam assist kicks in and you don't have to touch the wheel or any of it, just kick back and let the car do everything.


----------



## Edd

Love ACC. The lane keep assist on my Outback is more of a suggestion that you stay in the lane; not a directive.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Apple fanboy said:


> Colour or B&W? Sometimes its hard to decide!View attachment 873



B&W version of this, which on reflection I prefer.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Is it just me that has trouble uploading images on here?


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> Is it just me that has trouble uploading images on here?



What's the issue?


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> What's the issue?



So often I have to resize images. Also just hangs. Drag and drop never seems to work. I get the opps we ran into a problem or file is too large. Above I somehow ended up with a double post. Same images I post in the other place so some difference I'm not seeing?


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> So often I have to resize images. Also just hangs. Drag and drop never seems to work. I get the opps we ran into a problem or file is too large. Above I somehow ended up with a double post. Same images I post in the other place so some difference I'm not seeing?



Okay, I've doubled the size of the maximum upload, can you try again and let me know if it's still an issue?


----------



## Clix Pix

ericgtr12 said:


> Does it come with adaptive cruise control and automatic lane detection? My son got a new one a year or two ago and it sounded like all of that was standard. I know that was one of the biggest things for me to adjust to in my new car because it was so new but I love it, it practically drives itself and when the speed drops below 37 MPH the traffic jam assist kicks in and you don't have to touch the wheel or any of it, just kick back and let the car do everything.




Yes, it does, and that is one tweak I need to make in the settings because at the dealership when the salesman was going through the worksheet of settings to make, asking me all these questions: did I want "x" or "y," feature or function set up,  did I want this, that or the other option, etc., and when he got to "adaptive cruise control and automatic lane detection" and tried to explain those to me, I wasn't quite getting it (by this time I was on information overload!), and told him that I never use cruise control anyway, I like to have full control of my car.  He shrugged and marked "no"or "off" by those on the worksheet.  It really wasn't until later when I was going through the worksheet along with the user guide that I finally grasped the concept and thought, "yeah, of course, that is a huge safety feature and certainly necessary around here as well as on a major highway like I-95!"  So I'll be tweaking that particular setting to turn those on.....  There are a couple of other things that I think I want to adjust, too.   I keep reminding myself that this is MY car, I'll be the one driving it, so I need to get it set up to my satisfaction, but also I need to know how to make changes as needed, too, rather than relying on the dealership.  It's just another computer, after all....and I'm comfortable with computers....  Big difference is that of course I am not out on the highway with my MacBook Pro, driving her somewhere!   LOL!

Times have changed, haven't they?  One no longer buys a new car, gets in it, and after adjusting the mirrors and the seats simply takes off and that's it....!


----------



## Clix Pix

AFB, I prefer the B&W version of your image, too!  The interesting tree trunks show up much better here and are not overshadowed by color in the leaves.  

Yes, I, too, have noticed that the images look smaller here and that you have to click on them to make them larger.....  I don't think we need to do that over at the other place, at least I haven't when viewing my own or someone else's images.  Not sure of what setting that involves in the forum software, though.    I usually resize my images to around 1800 on the longest side (1800 x1800, with the shorter side automatically adjusting to the appropriate size))  for forum viewing in the places where I share my images, and that seems to work out well. 

I always use the "attach files" feature, I never drag-and-drop.  I simply hit the "attach files" and then go to the folder and file where the image I want to share is living, hit "choose," then before actually adding it to my post if I want to make some comments first, I write those, and then I add the full-sized image to the body of the post, check that it looks OK (sometimes I'll discover something I'd overlooked when editing and will hastily delete the image and go back to the editing software for a quick correction, and then go through the posting process again), and hit the "post reply" button.


----------



## Mark

yesterdays' hike
(N42E141)


----------



## Eric

niji said:


> View attachment 899
> yesterdays' hike
> (N42E141)



Nice, trees are already turning where you are.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, I didn't post a photo for today, did I?   Well, this afternoon I spent a happy time again taking more photos of my new car -- she's a terrific model and very patient while I dance around her looking for interesting angles with which to create abstract images.....


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Okay, I've doubled the size of the maximum upload, can you try again and let me know if it's still an issue?



Seems better now thank you.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

Mt  hood portland or


----------



## Mark

from a walk i did yesterday, sunday.
about 15km from my home.


----------



## Alli

niji said:


> from a walk i did yesterday, sunday.
> about 15km from my home.



The colors are breath-taking!


----------



## Alli

Not so much a great photo, but the content is important.


----------



## Clix Pix

Still playing with abstracts.....


----------



## Eric

Looking down the pier at the Transamerica building in downtown San Francisco through the fog.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Apple fanboy said:


> Well you guys are doing better than me! I really could have just hit delete after this mornings flat light outing!View attachment 792



Reminds me of the location where they shot The Witch.


----------



## Eric

Some of you may recognize this guy. I took a lot of his professional photos and managed his website/message board once upon a time before moving down to CA. (just realized I've exceeded my daily photo, sorry @Clix Pix)


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Some of you may recognize this guy. I took a lot of his professional photos and managed his website/message board once upon a time before moving down to CA. (just realized I've exceeded my daily photo, sorry @Clix Pix)
> 
> View attachment 955



Who is he?


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Who is he?



Matt Roloff from the show show Little People Big World.


----------



## Clix Pix

ericgtr12 said:


> Some of you may recognize this guy. I took a lot of his professional photos and managed his website/message board once upon a time before moving down to CA. (just realized I've exceeded my daily photo, sorry @Clix Pix)
> 
> View attachment 955




No harm done on the extra image posted in the same day -- we're not going to be as strict as maybe they are in some other place(s).....

Yes, that guy does look familiar!  One of my friends watches the show (or did, I'm not sure if it is still on) -- called "The Little People" or something like that?   Some time ago I watched an episode or two with her....


----------



## Edd

Recent sunrise in New Hampshire. Atlantic Ocean is maybe 4 miles away as the crow flies.  Taken from our bedroom window.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> Recent sunrise in New Hampshire. Atlantic Ocean is maybe 4 miles away as the crow flies.  Taken from our bedroom window.
> 
> View attachment 962



Beautiful sky there!


----------



## Eric

Something a bit abstract which is not really my thing but the technique is fun, I set the shutter speed to about 1/10 of a second, hold the camera (relatively) still and then zoom out as I snap the shot. So this effect is right out of the camera.


----------



## Edd

Wish I was more of a shutterbug. All mine are with iPhones. I’m too damn lazy to haul gear around. I often admire the results of good cameras from afar.


----------



## Eric

Edd70 said:


> Wish I was more of a shutterbug. All mine are with iPhones. I’m too damn lazy to haul gear around. I often admire the results of good cameras from afar.



iPhone photos are welcome, I've seen some fantastic shots taken with them.


----------



## Clix Pix

Absolutely shots from cell phones are welcome here!  I haven't been using my iPhone 11 Pro for as many shots recently, but it definitely is one of the key players in my photo repertoire....

Today's POTD is one that I shot yesterday with the RX10  from my deck:


----------



## Clix Pix

A nice red leaf that I spotted when outside earlier today:


----------



## Eric

The Marin Headlands with the fog rolling in through the golden gate.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Been real busy with work, so haven't checked in for a few days. Some great images everyone. I went out on Monday with the camera and haven't even got as far as unloading the SD card yet! Anyway here is some mushrooms from my previous outing.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is on the same bike path but with a cool old tree and I like the contrast of the contrail with it. got a good pic of mount hood. it always looks


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday I was in MicroCenter (local store that carries computers and tech accessories) and paused in the Apple section for a look at the gorgeous Mac Pro.  Wow!  Such a neat-looking computer!!  I couldn't resist, pulled out the iPhone and fired off a shot:


----------



## Alli

Neighbor lost a tree in Zeta last night. Took down his bird feeders, but the birds seem perfectly happy with the tree sideways.


----------



## Clix Pix

Booooooo!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Okay got it, excellent idea and would be glad to see it take off. Interesting abstract BTW, almost looks like freshly hammered copper, just my interpretation.
> 
> This a trail leading into the sunset at Lands End park in San Francisco, there was enough moisture in the air coming off the ocean to illuminate the suns rays. I also used a shutter speed (if I recall right) of at least 18 and partially obscured the sun to get the flare effect.
> 
> View attachment 791



I've been sitting on this opinion for days but it really bothers me that the sun beams look fake.  I'm not saying they are and I'm sure it took some skill to get that shot, but for my eyeballs its really distracting from how great the rest of the photo is.  Kind of ironic really.  So many tools available to make fake composite photos look real and here's a real photo that looks like a fake sun beam composite was used.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I've been sitting on this opinion for days but it really bothers me that the sun beams look fake.  I'm not saying they are and I'm sure it took some skill to get that shot, but for my eyeballs its really distracting from how great the rest of the photo is.  Kind of ironic really.  So many tools available to make fake composite photos look real and here's a real photo that looks like a fake sun beam composite was used.



I wouldn't know how to fake it, I pride myself in learning and practicing these techniques but I do get that the look isn't for everyone. In fact, when you read articles on it the more experienced photographers will tell you not to over do it and make sure it's an interesting shot, otherwise it's just an uninteresting starburst.

However, I do have another one from that same shoot where I completely obscured the sun, enjoy.


----------



## Clix Pix

Happy Hallowe'en!!


----------



## Edd

Actual photo today for me.


----------



## Eric

Sun rising over the Marin Headlands this morning (just North of San Fransicso)


----------



## Mark

Wall detail, Bologna (probably) 2013.
by my iPhone 5 !
tonal soft contrast of the multiple types of wall material and the symmetry the metal.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> .....And speaking of Slinkies, here's today's offering, another photo featuring one of my favorite subjects!!
> 
> View attachment 813



Your photos remind me of this video.






Loved the song.  Stayed for the video.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> I wouldn't know how to fake it, I pride myself in learning and practicing these techniques but I do get that the look isn't for everyone. In fact, when you read articles on it the more experienced photographers will tell you not to over do it and make sure it's an interesting shot, otherwise it's just an uninteresting starburst.
> 
> However, I do have another one from that same shoot where I completely obscured the sun, enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 1042



Excellent.  Love it.  I also realized with the sharp sun rays version it makes a big difference what size you are viewing it at.  The smaller the view, the more fake add-on it looks.  Looks great at a larger scale.


----------



## Clix Pix

I am so happy to welcome the Hooded Meganser ducks back to the lake!  They've been coming every winter for the last couple, and this is our third time.....   They usually arrive in October, leave in April.


----------



## Eric

Early morning shot of a Church in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## Clix Pix

Got this shot of Morrey, one of our resident cormorants, drying his wings on the pier before I'd even had my coffee today!


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm not much of a landscape shooter but the other evening I noticed how the sun was setting and shining directly on the yellow-orange leaves of the trees behind some of the buildings at the end of the lake, so grabbed the camera and fired off a shot.   Actually, I'm glad I did, because that night we had a lot of rain and wind and many of those leaves are now gone.


----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> I'm not much of a landscape shooter but the other evening I noticed how the sun was setting and shining directly on the yellow-orange leaves of the trees behind some of the buildings at the end of the lake, so grabbed the camera and fired off a shot.   Actually, I'm glad I did, because that night we had a lot of rain and wind and many of those leaves are now gone.
> 
> View attachment 1105



Well done, this is a great capture.


----------



## Clix Pix

ericgtr12 said:


> Well done, this is a great capture.



Thank you!  I had stepped out on the deck for some reason and when I saw that scene I knew I had to capture it, and that I had to move quickly, too, as the light was slowly decreasing,  Picked up the RX10 M4, which was sitting nearby on a table, and hurried out there to get the shot.  I was rather pleased with how it came out.


----------



## Eric

From a recent trip through the Redwoods.


----------



## Clix Pix

Two of the eight Hooded Mergansers who were swimming around on the lake the other day;  don't know if these two are a "couple" or not, but the black-white-and-brown one staring at the camera is male, the one with the unruly reddish "hair" is a female.


----------



## Alli

It’s November. New thread.


----------



## rdrr

Alli said:


> It’s November. New thread.



Let me squeeze in one more October 30th picture here.   It represents how I am feeling, today...   My Binden Harris sign in Boston.


----------



## Clix Pix

Aw, dagnabbit!!  I did it again!!  (Made this same mistake a couple of days ago on MR!). Duh, I wonder when my brain will finally catch on that it IS November!!?!!   Well, pfooie, I am just going to leave my Mergansers swimming around comfortably in the October thread even though, yeah, it's now November.....


----------

